# explorer.exe uses 100% CPU when dealing with .flv files



## paari (Apr 23, 2011)

I am using Windows 7 Ultimate and I started having this problem about 3 days ago. Whenever I open a folder containing .flv files in windows explorer, the CPU usage goes through the roof. If the view is set to show thumbnails, the CPU usage goes to 100% as soon as I open that folder. I tried searching around on google and other tech forums, and most of them said try switching thumbnails off. So I set the view type to list/details. Now opening the folder makes the CPU take 70% and as soon as I select a file (single click), the CPU goes up to 100% again. This is only happening with .flv files, all my other video formats are working fine.

I have tried searching for this problem, and the few solutions I found were : 

1) Uninstall Quick Time - didn't work
2) Reinstall Mozilla Firefox - didn't work
3) Delete registry entry for .flv thumbnail generation - didn't work
4) Reinstall VLC player and K-Lite codec pack - didn't work
5) Defragment hard disk - didn't work
6) Removing thumbnail generation altogether - didn't work

My computer specs are : 

3.00 Ghz AMD Phenom II X4 945 Quad Core Processor 
4 GB DDR3 RAM
1 GB nVidia GeForce 9500 GT
1 TB Samsung HD103SI SCSI hard disk
Windows 7 Ultimate Edition

I have the licensed version of Kaspersky 2010 ver 9.0.0.736 and a full scan came up with nothing. I tried running AdAware, Spybot, a squared and other such programs, but they came up with nothing either.


Some help in fixing this would be highly appreciated. Thanks for your time, cheerio~


----------



## nims11 (Apr 23, 2011)

after uninstalling quicktime, did you 
*goto windows/system32 delete any quicktime files like QuickTime.qts*


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2011)

Do scan using this online AV- HouseCall - Free Online Virus Scan - Trend Micro USA


----------



## paari (Apr 23, 2011)

nims11 said:


> after uninstalling quicktime, did you
> *goto windows/system32 delete any quicktime files like QuickTime.qts*



Well I didn't, but I just checked and it's not there, so I'm guessing the uninstaller did it?


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 24, 2011)

Is there lots of flv present? Try to open the folder after disable kaspersky....


----------



## paari (Apr 24, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:


> Is there lots of flv present? Try to open the folder after disable kaspersky....



Just 7 flv files in that particular folder, although I noticed this problem with every single .flv file on my hard disk, irrespective of it's stored location. And uh, same problem even after disabling kaspersky.


----------



## dreatica (Apr 24, 2011)

I personally feel the problem is related to the flash version you have installed, but you can follow the procedure below to check the root cause :

1. *Start your pc in clean boot and check  *

How to troubleshoot a problem by performing a clean boot in Windows Vista or in Windows 7

2. Try removing the flash/swf or any adobe product. Restart your pc, check and reinstall flash etc.

3. *Diagnose and repair Windows File and Folder Problems automatically
*

Diagnose and repair Windows File and Folder Problems automatically


----------



## paari (May 16, 2011)

Bump. 

None of the above solutions have worked. I still have this problem.

I noticed that this seems to be centered around the .flv files I download off YouTube, does that have anything to do with my problem? Did YouTube add some bug to their uploaded videos to discourage leechers?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 16, 2011)

Do you use any software to download?
It may be culprit. Also there may be too many files in the same folder.so thumbnails take time to come.disable that. Try individual files in folder.


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2011)

Try to end the explorer.exe process from task manager and then start again what happens then??? When you go to he same folder CPU use again go to sky???
Maybe your OS is too bloated now...Happens to many and windows have this problem that after some time it gets too bloated by regular use and reinstall fixes the problem.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 16, 2011)

happened to me once...i was using sm player to play .flv files...i changed the default application to media player classic & the problem was gone..


----------



## elrose (Oct 6, 2011)

paari said:


> I am using Windows 7 Ultimate and I started having this problem about 3 days ago. Whenever I open a folder containing .flv files in windows explorer, the CPU usage goes through the roof. If the view is set to show thumbnails, the CPU usage goes to 100% as soon as I open that folder. I tried searching around on google and other tech forums, and most of them said try switching thumbnails off. So I set the view type to list/details. Now opening the folder makes the CPU take 70% and as soon as I select a file (single click), the CPU goes up to 100% again. This is only happening with .flv files, all my other video formats are working fine.
> 
> I have tried searching for this problem, and the few solutions I found were :
> 
> ...





MAY BE YOU PROBLEM ALREADY FIXED, BUT I STILL WANT TO SHARE THE SOLUTION THAT WORK FOR ME:

1. RUN > TYPE REGEDIT (ENTER)
2. FIND HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{c5a40261-cd64-4…
3. RIGHT CLICK ON InProcServer32 > EXPORT > SAVE (TO BACK UP THIS REG IF U NEED LATER)
4. DELETE InProcServer32
5. CLOSE REGEDIT
6. RESTART YOUR PC

7. CONRATULATION!!!


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 9, 2011)

@paari:i had faced exactly the same issue a couple of months ago,it can only be resolved by disabling thumbnail generation for FLV files in k-lite codec pack-after disabling it,my system began working normally again.You'll probably find this option in codec tweak tool that is included with k-lite codec pack-just give it a try,i am pretty sure it will work.Do keep us posted about any further developments in this matter.

For a permanent solution,completely uninstall k-lite from your system-as u already have vlc player,i don't think you'll be needing it much(unless are in the habit of playing 1080p videos for which media player classic is better suited)


----------

